# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  تشكيلة اكسسوارات 2013

## حبيبتي والمطر

*لاطلالة مميزة وانيقة في كل المناسبات*

----------


## (dodo)

كتييييير حلوين 
حيت هدول 



يسلموووووو

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تشكيله مميزة ومنوعة تجمع اغلب الاذواق 
يسلمو اديكِ مطر


*

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلوين وهاديين وخاصة هي الصورة

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ذوق جميل صبايا يعبر عن شخصية كل واحدة منكم 
*

----------

